# IQAS ECA Points Confirmation



## Rehan 2501 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dear Sir

Result of my ECA from IQAS

Comparative Levels of Achivement in Canada

The combination of the Bachelors and Masters degree compares to the completion of a four years Bachelors degree with a focus in general arts, business administration and marketing. 

Question (Will this assessment comes under Point 1 or Point 2 below)

1 Bachelor degree ( Three or more year 
program at a university)

2 Two or more certificates, diploma or degrees , one must be for a program of three or more years.

Thanks in anticipation.

Rehan Abdul Rab


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

#1. 

Your non-Canadian coursework equals a single Bachelors degree in Canada. 

IQAS do not recognise your degrees individually so #2 is not an option... were either of your qualifications 3 years long to earn?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Rehan 2501 said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> Result of my ECA from IQAS
> 
> ...




Read the bolded letter in your post.


----------



## Rehan 2501 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dear Madam

Either of my Qualifications are four years long to earn.

Summary of qualifications acquired in Pakistan

2003-2005 (Degree in Bachelor of Arts)
2008-2010 (Degree in Masters of Business Administration with major in Marketing)

Comparative Levels of Achivement in Canada (Refer to below statement)

The combination of the Bachelors and Masters degree compares to the completion of a four years Bachelors degree with a focus in general arts, business administration and marketing.

My Question was (Will this assessment comes under Point 1 or Point 2 below)

1 Bachelor degree ( Three or more year
program at a university)

2 Two or more certificates, diploma or degrees , one must be for a program of three or more years.

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

See my previous answer.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Rehan 2501 said:


> Dear Madam
> 
> Either of my Qualifications are four years long to earn.
> 
> ...



Good grief, how difficult is this to understand? 

The Pakistani education system is inferior (vastly inferior actually) to the Canadian system so your degrees are not considered equivalent. They are only considered to be equivalent to a single degree here in Canada - a bachelor's degree.


----------

